# Kunfu Panda



## Manny (Jul 1, 2008)

Have yo seen this movie? Last sunday went with daughter to the movies, my little girl says she's the tigger lady and I am Po (The panda), well this little girl has some reasons to say that, let me explain. Ana Ceci is like the tiger, she was born with a congenit heart failure tha was diagnosed when she was 2 years old, since that day she has to suffer doctors,analisis,hospitals and finally at 4 open heart surgery, she's a winner not less. Because of that she developed character and determination, she's like the tigger master very brave,strong but not always have a second tought.

Well, Iam like the Panda, tall, fat, some lazy and with dreams. I love MA since a kid and like Po (the panda) work in the family bussiness doing what my ancestros did, our family bussiness has 4 generations including me.

There is something abou that Panda that is like me and it's no matter how many steps the overweight panda has to climb to get to the dojan I do it!! no matter how pain I feel I try to do my best, no matter I can no longer spin and jump I try to kick the higher I can.

I higly recomend this movi is full of good things such as honor,love and never surrender/quit thing no matter you look like a looser.

Manny


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2008)

We enjoyed ths film! It certainly was better than I had feared it might be. I recommend it!


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 1, 2008)

A very good film in a year of better-than-expected movies.

I think anybody who loves MA but has a less-than-Hollywood-ideal body will relate to Po. Plus, he's lovable.

Not bad action sequences, either


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sat and watched this on night shift last week, we all ( all adults lol) enjoyed it immensely! I so identify with Po! I thought the secret of the Dragon Scroll was good ( and the recipe!) very wise!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 1, 2008)

My family has not been to see it yet but several people that i know that went all liked the movie and recommended it.


----------



## Windsinger (Jul 1, 2008)

My son and I saw this on the Tuesday after it came out. We both absolutely loved it! Some great humour for the adult, a wonderful story for the kids, and just over-all terrific characters.

My only complaint: Monkey should have had more lines (as he was voiced by the great Jackie Chan).

I'm 38, and I still want to learn the Wushi Finger Hold! (I'll get my son to clean up the mess after.)


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 1, 2008)

I like the Turtle. I thought the animation was awesome.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2008)

The turtle was cool.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 1, 2008)

arnisador said:


> We enjoyed ths film! It certainly was better than I had feared it might be. I recommend it!


Ditto that!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad to hear that this is getting good reviews, especially from martial artists who would tend to be more critique than the average viewer. Much like cavers were on the films "The Cave" and "The Descent". 
This is a snippet of the review given by screenit.com which breaks a movie down (spoiler warning in the breakdowns FYI) so that it will be useful for parents to review a film as being appropriate for their kids to see. 
http://screenit.com/movies/2008/kung_fu_panda.html
This critique snipped from "Our Take" in the site mentions the MA aspect of the film (no spoilers) 


> With the latter's presence, of course, there's all sorts of martial arts action, and the filmmakers -- co-directors Mark Osborne and John Stevenson along with scribes Jonathan Aibel & Glenn Berger -- seem to have done their homework in terms of touching on and presenting the various time-honored aspects of the genre, albeit as performed by various animals (most would seem fairly easily to translate, such as the praying mantis, but some imagination had to go into Liu's obviously limb-less snake character).


I can imagine the difficulty in trying to translate the Snake method into a literal snake character rather than one with four limbs. Still talented artists and conceptualists can still pull it off if given thought and letting go. 

I'll try to catch this one before it disappears from the big screen and on to DVD. Movies like this should be watched enlarged to get the full effect. Big screen TV's just-don't-quite have the same effect.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 1, 2008)

I have an issue of Black Belt magazine from October of 2006 that states that the movie was going to be voiced by Jackie Chan, Dustin Hoffman, Lcy Liu, Ian McSane, and Angelina Jolie.
I am a hardcore animation fan and really hate it when studios cast big names to fill voices rather than voice actors, but still, I wonder what happened there?
Still, I keep hearing it was good, so I am excited about taking my boys to see it.

AoG


----------



## Fiendlover (Jul 1, 2008)

Manny said:


> Have yo seen this movie? Last sunday went with daughter to the movies, my little girl says she's the tigger lady and I am Po (The panda), well this little girl has some reasons to say that, let me explain. Ana Ceci is like the tiger, she was born with a congenit heart failure tha was diagnosed when she was 2 years old, since that day she has to suffer doctors,analisis,hospitals and finally at 4 open heart surgery, she's a winner not less. Because of that she developed character and determination, she's like the tigger master very brave,strong but not always have a second tought.
> 
> Well, Iam like the Panda, tall, fat, some lazy and with dreams. I love MA since a kid and like Po (the panda) work in the family bussiness doing what my ancestros did, our family bussiness has 4 generations including me.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah it's a great movie, I've already seen it twice.  I would highly recomend it.  Everyone including me say I am the tiger as well.  She's determined, honest, even cold (like to Po) but will always try her best to succeed.  That is totally me.


----------



## Zeno (Jul 4, 2008)

****SPOILER WARNING! DON'T READ IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN****










The only problems with this movie were three things...

One...I didn't feel like I got to know the characters well enough. There just wasn't much depth to the background of each character.

Two...the panda's training really didn't take long enough for me. They showed all the actual training within too short a period of time.

Three...the finishing move was that pinky grab thing, which really only came up once prior in the movie. There was no intense training to get the technique down. He just happened to know it all of a sudden. And it's effect? I know it's hard to be realistic with a movie like this, but the effect was incredibly unrealistic. Like a nuclear bomb? Meh. And the "skidoosh" was so totally Jack Black. Not a bad thing. I just totally wasn't expecting it. lol

GREAT movie for kids. It's just...movies are my thing, so I just naturally find things within them that they may be lacking for me personally. This is just my opinion.

But yeah, overall, Kung Fu Panda is a grand movie. I hope to see a sequel.

Anyone else picking up on how media has been focusing a lot on martial arts? From so many movies to even that Pine-sol commercial.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 4, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I have an issue of Black Belt magazine from October of 2006 that states that the movie was going to be voiced by Jackie Chan, Dustin Hoffman, Lcy Liu, Ian McSane, and Angelina Jolie.
> I am a hardcore animation fan and really hate it when studios cast big names to fill voices rather than voice actors, but still, I wonder what happened there?
> Still, I keep hearing it was good, so I am excited about taking my boys to see it.
> AoG


You can probably blame Aladdin for that one. The casting of vocal talent Robin Williams for the genie (with nods to brilliant Gilbert Gottfried as Iago the cynical, wise-cracking, smart-alecky, evil assistant parrot) was ingenious and made (for a while ) Aladdin one of the top earning animations of all time. So naturally other actors followed. 
It's a trend and a successful one at that. Imagine Toy Story *without* the vocal talents of Tom Hanks, Tim Allen, Don Rickles, Jim Varney, Wallace Shawn, John Ratzenberger, Annie Potts, Laurie Metcalf and of course R. Lee Ermey. Honestly I don't think it would've done as well or would've been *as* appreciated. So naturally the trend is to find the big names for a better quality soundtrack.




Zeno said:


> ****SPOILER WARNING! DON'T READ IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN****
> 
> The only problems with this movie were three things...
> 
> ...



Trying to write out a story that can be told visually in less than two hours is a challenge, especially if you got a lot of talent behind the film and a-lot of ideas that you want to "get in there". 
Also have to consider target audiences and the attention span there of. Go into too much depth and the younger set tunes out and calls it boring. Not enough depth and the older set does likewise. 
It's also difficult to please everyone. You want more training sequences because you're a martial artist and thus have expectations/experience of training. Yet again cut to the chase keep the narrative flowing. 
They did the same with Mulan's training sequence, bits and pieces revolving here and there with showing her (and her friends) getting better each time. 

As with most films not all are supposed to be cerebral. Hollywood really started taking off during the Great Depression as it provided an outlet for miserable people to tune out with some entertainment. 
I find it sad that the great writers of songs and music have faded. Only a few good musicals (live action) have been made in the past few decades. Animation seems to be filling that void because it's what people want.


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 21, 2008)

I finally watched Kung Fu Panda yesterday. It was playing at one of those third run theaters for kids and I got a couple of free tickets, so why not take my 6 year old son to see it on the big screen even though I could go rent it just as easily?
Anyway, my son and I loved it. Great animation, great action sequences, and I have to say, good character development for a kid's movie. I particularly liked Turtle and Master Sifu (Although I had to laugh at that name).
It seems like these days kid's movies all follow the same old formula. Kids generally like them (especially young kids), but it's basically just eye candy with very predictable "morals of the story" and endings. I'm glad to see movies like the Shrek series and Kung Fu Panda bringing _good_ kid's movies back onto the scene.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 21, 2008)

My kids love this movie. And it is a cartoon/animation that I can actually get into also. I love the quotes by oogway (sp?, the turtle) Kind of a yoda like character. Seems frail but don't mess with him or he will kick your #$%.


----------

